# Did The Celtics Cheat To Win Game 1 & Perhaps The NBA Championship?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Celtics must have learned a thing or two from the New England Patriots. Girls That Cheer has uncovered a vast conspiracy perpetrated by Celtics General Manager, Danny Ainge. Ainge recruited a naive, former UCLA cheerleader, Whitney Gallagher, nearly two years ago to be the main character in his plot. He indoctrinated poor Whitney in all things Celtic and made her a Celtics Cheerleader (here is her Celtics Bio to prove it). Pictures below show Whitney in her former Celtics garb and now in her Lakers gear.
> 
> Danny Ainge then sent Whitney out to Los Angeles to become a Laker Girl and wait for further instruction. Up until the NBA Finals Whitney's only work for the Celtics was to push Vanessa Curry on to Kobe Bryant, so that Kobe would not be on his A game for the NBA Finals.
> 
> ...


http://girlsthatcheer.blogspot.com/2008/06/did-celtics-cheat-to-win-game-1-and.html

















Interesting developments!

:biggrin:


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

Haha. Good laugh of the day material right there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

she must not give a **** about basketball if she danced for both the celtics and the lakers.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

How many cheerleaders do you think really do give a **** about basketball?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Is this a joke?


Yes. Notice the smiley I put at the end of the post, people. If this was real, don't you guys think we would've already heard something about this?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Camel toe is awesome.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Yes. Notice the smiley I put at the end of the post, people. If this was real, don't you guys think we would've already heard something about this?


Oh yeah, haha I didn't see the smiley and I was really confused because I couldn't tell if the posts were serious or not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> How many cheerleaders do you think really do give a **** about basketball?


There are definitely some.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> There are definitely some.


Ew Girls are Gross


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I know Whitney through a friend of mine back in the day.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't think he was talking about the male cheerleaders bro.


Neither was I. Although I do love to kick BH's ***.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Camel toe is awesome.












Hit and Miss


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That is the sickest **** I've ever seen..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^^ Seriously.

It looks like Jamie Foxx in a fat suit. I dont even think its real and it still made me sick to my stomach


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> ^^ Seriously.
> 
> It looks like Jamie Foxx in a fat suit. I dont even think its real and it still made me sick to my stomach


:lol:


----------

